# Dual Leisure batteries



## buxom (Mar 20, 2008)

I am thinking of disconnecting 2nd leisure battery located at back of van in wardrobe to save weight(18.5 Kg) on rear axle. It comes up on panel as one battery on hab.side the other reading is for vehicle battery.Will it affect charging system or will it just carry on as system thinks its one battery anyway.We use El. hook-ups mainly in winter so can do without till needed for rallying off power in summers.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I may be obtuse but how many leisure batteries are connected, one or two?
If you are not thinking of rallying until later in the year, why do you want to take one out now to relieve the axle?

if you only have a single leisure battery and are able to give it a little hook-up from time to time, it should be fine where it is.
If you have any load being drawn off it all year round; tracker, radio or security then perhaps it is best left where it is.

Alan


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Make sure the new battery is the same type as the original (ie. Gel/Wet/Sealed etc) and there shouldn't be a problem for your system, BUT...
Ideally, the batteries should be close to each other as at 12v the resistance in the connecting wires will have a marked effect on the perceived voltage. That is, if the new battery were to be a long way away and on thin wire, the charger would think that the battery never got fully charged and keep on trying to get the voltage up.
If you want to put the numbers together on this, download this file from my storage: http://kvisit.com/Shchu

Hope that helps
Patrick


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Please disregard my last posting. After seeing Alan's post I realised that I was suffering dementure and thought you were adding not removing.
I'll go and play with my teddy bear...
Patrick


----------



## buxom (Mar 20, 2008)

The 1st battery is located next to charger under dinette seat I assume it to be the original one 2nd battery is 2mtr away in back wardrobe on link to charger.The reason for removal is I am near limit on rear axle with cycle rack and electric bikes on.Hence logic of weight reduction.By adjusting loading more scope on front axle and taking out extra battery I should achieve this.The alternative is upgrading via svtech, the main problem is the expense as rear axle upgrade requires air suspension on an Alko chassis which is double the cost of normal Fiat chassis.Hope this clarifies my intention.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I take it that you do take the electric bike batteries off when on the rack, if not maybe that will produce the same weight loss as removing the leisure battery.
Is there nowhere further forward you can re locate the battery rather than remove it.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

18.5 kgs seems a bit heavy, but unless you're very near the payload I'd leave it as is.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

You should be able to disconnect the battery with no problems. You will have to be careful with the disconnected cables, however, as they will still have live connections to the other battery.
Best to trace them to the terminals on the remaining battery and disconnect at source.


----------



## buxom (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi, thanks for that, I thought it seemed higher than expected weight,however I weighed it on new Digital luggage scales and all other items I checked seem more or less as I expected.I have sealed the ends of connecters with rubber so I will leave it at that for now cheers.


----------

